# Sage DB servicing



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey fellas, I'm looking for someone to do a quick servicing to my Sage SB, based in London. Nothing in particular, but I think it would be nice to change few seals and adjust pressure to 8 bars. Thanks!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Think you're only choice is to use Coffee Classics. Sage have restricted parts availability to them.


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> Think you're only choice is to use Coffee Classics. Sage have restricted parts availability to them.


Awesome, I will give them a ring!


----------



## zxdavb (Apr 9, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Think you're only choice is to use Coffee Classics. Sage have restricted parts availability to them.


I used Coffee Classics 18mo ago (as recommended by Sage) - they seemingly did a good job replacing one of the boilers in my BES920, but a few months after the machine returned to me, it started getting mist in the pressure gauge. Since the machine was out of warranty, I decided to fix it myself - it seems they hadn't replaced the o-rings when they swapped the new boiler in.

I am not sure how useful this information is, as they were the only company I could find at the time, despite extensive searching.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sounds like the apple of the coffee world....one day perhaps people will stop buying them until they give everyone a true "right of repair". I know I keep saying it and I am sure some people want me to shut up....but if you keep giving them business, they will keep doing this.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

They are just like every other bit of consumer kit Dave, disposable like a fancy TV or washing machine. I think you get a lot of features for your money with them, and they look nice but they are a white good, not like the sorts of machines many on here have.


----------



## burmanm (Dec 14, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Sounds like the apple of the coffee world....one day perhaps people will stop buying them until they give everyone a true "right of repair". I know I keep saying it and I am sure some people want me to shut up....but if you keep giving them business, they will keep doing this.


Well, those parts are available elsewhere in the EU. Also, the new EU law will force them to sell repair parts to everyone (right to repair). Not that it helps UK citizens..


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

burmanm said:


> Well, those parts are available elsewhere in the EU. Also, the new EU law will force them to sell repair parts to everyone (right to repair). Not that it helps UK citizens..


I thought that the Greens were pushing for a law but it wasn't in yet so are you sure the law is active? With a market size of n100 millions the EU could insist on that. 260 million people in the USA could probably as well. 3 billion or what ever in China could probably insist that it's all only made there -







seems it is so not a problem Sage could sell there.

John

-


----------



## burmanm (Dec 14, 2017)

ajohn said:


> I thought that the Greens were pushing for a law but it wasn't in yet so are you sure the law is active?


IIRC, it's not yet active - it's part of the next refreshment of the EU's "eco-directive" which already has these types of demands. So it's an add-on to that directive. I can't remember the date when it's next refreshed though, but it wasn't that far in the future. In any case, it achieves Dave's wish - either the product is pulled out of the market or they have to sell spares. However, I haven't so far had issues buying those spares - at least here the importer's "service partner" sells them directly to Finnish consumers.


----------

